
Project Murphy – An imaginative bot answering “What-if” questions - coolvoltage
http://www.projectmurphy.net/
======
aardshark
What if you didn't have to sign into any of those services to play with
Project Murphy?

~~~
Alexey_Nigin
Murphy knows the answer!

[https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/epotek/album/466327/view/...](https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/epotek/album/466327/view/1398691)

------
iverjo
Some example images:

"What if Barney Stinson was a woman?":
[http://imgur.com/l7yVhwj](http://imgur.com/l7yVhwj)

"What if Harry Potter looked like the artist Savant?":
[http://imgur.com/ePuWVsd](http://imgur.com/ePuWVsd)

"What if Mark Zuckerberg was 10 years old?":
[http://imgur.com/75qGJQC](http://imgur.com/75qGJQC)

~~~
LukeB_UK
"What if Donald Trump was a singer?":
[http://imgur.com/a/1lfVF](http://imgur.com/a/1lfVF)

------
gearhart
So this takes a sentence of the form "what if <x> <predicate> <y>", discards
the predicate, gets a photograph of x and y from a tagged up database,
identifies faces from them and merges the face of x into the place where the
face was in y.

Well done Microsoft.... very imaginative.

~~~
harigov
How do you think humans do it?

~~~
oniony
Felt tip.

------
dogma1138
Well if you ask this one anything about Hitler/Adolf you get "..."

Some one at Microsoft has learned something as it seem...

EDIT: Whelp nvm i broke it
[http://imgur.com/UMf2F96](http://imgur.com/UMf2F96)
[http://imgur.com/VAPtEAt](http://imgur.com/VAPtEAt) They really need to have
a better H filter....

~~~
cgriswald
Looks like they fixed it, sort of. Just tried "hit ler" and got "..." so I
tried "h itler" with similar results to your own. "Itler" also works.

Edit: "what if itler was in Guardians of the Galaxy"

------
s17tnet
Really? closed/mobile-app only service?

What if people stop demolishing open web ?

~~~
return0
Indeed. They preferred writing 5 bots and a web page, instead of a web page.

------
patrickg_zill
Isn't there a Futurama episode about this? Did my brain mis-fire or did I read
this and think "The Finglonger" for a reason?

~~~
Jordrok
"So that's what things would be like if I'd invented the fing-longer. [Sigh].
A man can dream though. A man can dream..."

------
owenversteeg
These are the most hilarious images I've managed to create:

"what if kim jong un and michelle obama had a baby?"
[http://i.imgur.com/f7iSIrx.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/f7iSIrx.jpg)

"what if michelle obama had a goatee?"
[http://i.imgur.com/VD0tx4w.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/VD0tx4w.jpg)

"what if kim jong un had a gandalf beard?"
[http://i.imgur.com/bz8GGGT.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/bz8GGGT.jpg)

------
wodenokoto
How do I go from this landing page to actually chatting with Murphy? I have
messenger installed on my android phone, but clicking the button opens a page
telling me to download messenger.

~~~
usmannk
Instead of the button you can also compose a message to @ProjectMurphy

------
ricklamers
Seems legit
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1y7n3ey2sxblg6e/%5E9A4BEF30B1C8072...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1y7n3ey2sxblg6e/%5E9A4BEF30B1C8072001EABFFE9E374741471C389792ED0F04BA%5Epimgo_distr.jpg?dl=0)

------
Animats
Answering "what if" questions well is essential to AI that actually does
something. That's how you test plans. This is what "common sense" is really
about. The kind of questions a robot needs answered are "What if I place an
auto tire on top of a milk carton?"

This, however, seems to just be another chatterbot.

------
kateho
Just typed in 'What if robots ruled the world?'

No reply after 10mins ... shouldn't I get some sort of error handling/user
expectation management if it's a question that can't be answered by Murphy?

------
smellf
Wow it's already gone full Hitler?

[http://imgur.com/6SX2pNv](http://imgur.com/6SX2pNv)

------
brospars
Some pictures are pretty fun like "What if John Cena was a singer ?" but
others don't work that well..

~~~
cgriswald
This lead me down a dark path.

What if John Cena was ...

...pretty. ...tiny. ...Hulk Hogan. ...in The Princess Bride. (my fave) ...in
KISS.

...

------
get2zpointer
This is really dialed back. It seems Microsoft is pretty terrified of another
Tay-like event.

------
tasteup
What if Microsoft made another chatbot...

------
stepvhen
I stumbled onto this a few weeks ago, when I installed skype to talk to a
friend. I was going to ask the usual round of self referential questions one
normally does with chatbots, but it wanted me to take a picture of myself
before answering anything. We ended up meeting on IRC and I never thought of
it again.

